

Driverless cars are going to spy on us. All the time - chapulin
http://fusion.net/story/108336/driverless-cars-need-to-be-spy-machines-so-they-dont-kill-you/

======
MollyR
I think people are willing to sacrifice privacy for convenience. They did with
smartphones,cloud data, etc, but maybe the average person simply isn't aware
of the implications.

------
simas
Driverless cars booming => more paranoid articles incoming..

